# Ipad2, connexion cable TV et blutooth



## Mac Chris (20 Juin 2011)

J'ai acheté le cable pour relier mon iPad2 a a TV, c'est top.
J'accede ainsi à internet, mais le pb c'est que je n'ai ni souri, ni clavier pour utiliser internet tranquillement depuis mon canapé dans cette configuration!

1) Savez vous comment faire?J'ai un clavier et une souri blutooth apple. Est ce possible?

2) J'ai aussi la remote telecommande de mon iMac, savz vous si on peut l'utiliser avec l'ipad? et à quoi cela peut il servir?

merci de vos conseils.


----------



## cameleone (20 Juin 2011)

Salut !

Tu peux très bien connecter ton clavier bluetooth et t'en servir sur ton iPad - mais ça ne te servira que pour écrire... La souris, par contre, ne te sera d'aucune utilité, l'interface de l'iPad étant conçue pour être exclusivement utilisée en mode tactile.

La remote ne fonctionnera pas davantage sur ton iPad, ce dernier n'ayant pas de port infrarouge...

Pour l'instant, je ne vois pas de solution pour toi... Il te faudrait une connexion sans fil : celle-ci sera proposée dans la prochaine version du système d'exploitation (iOs 5), mais uniquement en relation avec une Apple Tv 2 connectée à ton téléviseur.


----------

